# Need suggestions for 32 Inch LED Under 30K



## pratik385 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi guys,
My bro has decided to get a 32inch LED but has a strict budget 30,000 INR.
So geeks i need your suggestions on this. 
It should be reliable and good.

Requirements:
-32inch
-under 30,000 INR
-FullHD possible?
-Good sound
-HDMI and USB support
-must play movies of different format through USB


----------



## Minion (Apr 10, 2012)

Try to find Philips 32PFL5609.


----------



## pratik385 (Apr 11, 2012)

@ Minion
I want LED man. 

*Guys you can also recommend 1280×720 resolution also if 1920×1080 is not available under 30,000 INR*

Hows Toshiba 32PS10 ?


----------



## Minion (Apr 11, 2012)

Lots of people are saying toshiba has good picxture quality personally I have't seen it. try to find these  Philips Ambilight 32pfl7605,samsung UA32C4000PM,sony KLV-32EX600,LG-32LE5300.

LED is only backlite(EDGE LED) for these low cost model. For cinematic experience nothing can beat a 40" HDTV you can find 40" lcd from tosiba within your budget.


----------



## pratik385 (Apr 11, 2012)

He already have a 40 incher Samsung one, he need one more


----------



## Minion (Apr 11, 2012)

for what purpose?


----------



## raj_in (Apr 11, 2012)

me too need same
i just want full hd & led if possible or else LCD has to do

i dont knw much abt tv so will appreciate to read a good article comparing lcd & led
i knw a lot can of articles can be found but some of them are contradicting  each other

Prefered brands sony & samsung

usb support & playing different format through USB is also a bonus


----------



## Minion (Apr 11, 2012)

@pratik385
Samsung 32 Inches HD LED UA32D4003B Television-31k
LG 32 Inches HD LCD 32LK311 Television-22k
Philips 32 Inches HD LCD 32PFL5306 Television-20k
Philips 32 Inches Full HD LCD 32PFL6506-26k (my personal take)
Samsung 32 Inches HD LED UA32D4000N Television-36k
all prices taken from flipkart

@Raj_in what's your budget?within 30k this is the best one Philips 32 Inches Full HD LCD 32PFL6506 full HD superb picture quality and sound.
See this link
Philips - 6000 series LCD TV 81 cm (32") Full HD 1080p - 32PFL6506/V7 - 6000 series - Televisions - Sound and vision


----------



## raj_in (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks  a lot bro for making it simple

just 1 last ques hd ready + LED or FULL HD + LCD which 1 is better?


----------



## Minion (Apr 12, 2012)

LED better contrast and brightness,low power consumption.
HD Ready is not at all HD meaning it display videos at most 720p which is lower than full HD.

Full HD can display videos at 1080p hence you will find videos more clearer than HD Ready display T.V manufactures tossed HD ready to confuse consumer nothing more.

Philips 32 Inches Full HD LCD 32PFL6506 I have mentioned is Full HD and has pixel perfect HD processing engine which is one of the best processing engine.and has very good sound quality and for 26k its a very good Tv

Actually image quality depends on Tvs rather than these specification I would say above mention Tv is one of the best you can find under 30k.

I would go for full HD+LCD


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 14, 2012)

In 30k you won't get a good LED TV.
I can suggest you one thing, get Samsung 5 seies 32D5000 for only 28k from ebay with the help of 10% coupon(whose market price is around 38-40k), but you will not get manufacturer warranty with it.Only dealer warranty will be there, So if you are comfortable with it then go and grab it.
Search for this particular model on ebay, you will get the results.


----------

